# remote start does not work



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

1998 Rav4, 2 door installing this viper 5901. the wiring diagram from H3 harness. where do you connect the pink/white flex relay and pink/black flex relay contact 87a to the car wiring harness. i remember i don't have anything connected from the ignition 2 (black/white).
also from H1 harness do you have to hook up the white/blue remote start activation and where? this is the last thing i have to complete the system, the remote start. almost anything works.
-arm and disarm, 1-chirp and 2 chirps respectively
-lock and unlock upon arming and disarming
-park light flashes
-interior dome light turns on for 30 seconds after disarming
------------------------------------------------------------------------
-remote start not complete with 7 chirps?


any suggestion would be appreciated
Thanks
___________________________________________


----------



## dwright9581 (May 29, 2009)

on the relay 30 goes to the side of the wire that goes to the switch and 87a goes to the other side


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

H1, I'm no Viper expert you have to tell me what there for? Like ignition kill, etc......


----------

